# MK2 Audi TT rear subframe



## Red 9

Hi All,
I want to refurb my TT fwd rear subframe due to light corrosion. I’ve already removed the lower control arms, springs , shock absorbers etc which only leaves about 6 bolts to remove allowing the frame to be lowered. 
The car is supported on two axle stands slightly inboard of the rear main jacking points allowing plenty of clearance.
My concern is that I’m sure I’ve read somewhere that a counterbalance of weight should be placed in the boot to prevent the car tipping. Now I may be missing the point here as I can’t see the logic as lowering the frame can only increase the forward weight. I have a fair amount of mechanical knowledge but would appreciate any feed back or opinions from anyone out there who has had occasion to remove the rear subframe.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Spalding

I think you've misunderstood. As the heavy end is on the ground there is no issue. It would only be if the whole car was raised on say a 2 post lift or 4 axel stands.


----------

